# 3- to 6-spoke wheels for IGHs



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

Are there any 3- to 6-spoke wheels for IGHs like 8-speed Alfine/Nexus or Rohloff?
Could be 7 or 8 spokes too.

Here is a poll:
Would you be interested in a 26" wheel (for on-road use) that can take an IGH?
If so, please post "Yes"

I have no plans to make/sell you one--if there is sufficient interest, I can pass the info to some manufacturer.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Like this kinda business but with IGH hubs at the core?









Not that I'm aware... just trying to be sure what you mean.


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Dan Burkhart (Mar 18, 2014)

I think it would be possible to design a wheel like this around an Alfine 8 speed as the non drive side spoke flange is pressed on with a splined interface and easily removed.


----------



## anga (Aug 22, 2011)

I am aware of one wheel that can take IGHs.

Gocycle | Lightweight Electric Bike | E Bike | Electric Bicycle 
Gocycle has a 5-spoke 20" wheel with 3-speed Nexus IGH. The rear wheel is attached to the bike on the drive-side.


----------

